# [V]erkaufe MSI Geforce GTX 960



## Crysisheld (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo ich möchte gerne meine GTX 960 verkaufen. Die Grafikkarte funktioniert tadellos und wurde noch nie übertaktet. Die Originalverpackung habe ich leider nicht mehr. Die Treiber CD müsste noch da sein, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen. Ansonsten müsste der Käufer sich die Treiber und die Afterburner Software selber laden. 

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt mal bei 130 EUR ist aber VB. Wer Interesse hat, kann mich gerne anschreiben. Bonkic schreibt mich besser nicht an, denn dir verkaufe ich schonmal aus Prinzip nix! 

Die Karte ist aktuell noch in meinem PC verbaut. Ich kann sie also erst losschicken, wenn meine neue Grafikkarte da ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (16. Juni 2017)

Die VRAM Menge und der genaue Modellname wären bestimmt nützlich für Interessierte. 
Ergänze diese Daten doch bitte noch.In deinem PCG Profil steht nämlich noch GTX 970 als GPU bei dir drin. 
Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juni 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Die VRAM Menge und der genaue Modellname wären bestimmt nützlich für Interessierte.
> Ergänze diese Daten doch bitte noch.In deinem PCG Profil steht nämlich noch GTX 970 als GPU bei dir drin.
> Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende.



Hallo es ist die 2GB VRAM Variante, ist jetzt allerdings schon verkauft. Dir auch ein schönes WE.


----------

